# Other pets - guinea pigs



## Tortoise Princess (May 28, 2012)

My two lovely guinea pigs


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 18, 2012)

Cute! I used to have one. It loved carrots.


----------

